# Tongues



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

I am having a few actors dress as demons and I want them to have long pointed tongues. Any ideas on what to use to make these tongues?


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Tin snips or pruning shears.

There are a few costume companies that offer the pointed tongues or forked tongues. The hygene issue is something else. Keep in mind that if the actors have to say lines or talk to the crowds that having the tongue bit will make it next to impossible for them to talk. You may find it easier to have them stick out their tongue so that it goes down towards their chin, and then draw an extension on the chin to make it appear pointed when they stick their tongue out, when the tongue is retracted the drawn on extension will look like a red gotee(?). No hygene problems and the actors can still talk without any problems.
FontGeek


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

My first thought was fruit roll-ups, but how long would that last? Unless you constantly changed them out for fresh...

There's also a 'magic' tongue prop, available from the bigger online magic shops, for use in the skewer-through-tongue trick... ever see amazing jonathan do that? It's shaped like a normal tongue, but you could embellish it. Maybe. This is a tough one!

Another option would be to glue a long tongue on the lower lip, with just a smidge of it curled back into the mouth. That way, they could still speak, and the thing would flap around. That might work.


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

good idea!!


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

Use a pair of dracula teeth and glue a tongue to the lower part. The actors can keep the fake tongue in their mouths and let it flip out when needed. Use some plastic from costume hands, picking the thickest part for the tongue. Red hands are good, then you don't need to paint them.


----------



## jfoster (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a barbell in mine so I could attach something with a hole and put the barbell in it to hold it in place...........just might work. I wonder if a cooked beef tounge would work? LOL


Jerry


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Maybe the tongue, plastic, gummy or whatever, could be attached to their finger and they could raise that hand to their mouth under their real tongue when needed. It would make it possible to give the "tongue" plenty of movement by moving their finger. However you do it, is should be cool.


----------



## FX Pitbull (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.magicprops.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=5&osCsid=c7a52528fe2a33f368a0d20bdd2a1852


----------

